

Why Microsoft's Internet Explorer Dominance is Ending - tgerhard
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Enterprise-Applications/10-Reasons-Why-Microsofts-Internet-Explorer-Dominance-is-Ending-541588/

======
therockhead
"The European Union almost single-handedly took down Internet Explorer"

IE has been losing market share for years and this is hardly the EU fault.

